# Boy or girl???



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi all 
Mum was a speckledy and dad was a silver birchen pekin and its 10-11 weeks old any one know its its a boy or girl? Hackles are straight on the ends


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Too young for me to be sure, but I'm leaning towards pullet.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a girl.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Congrats, it's a Girl!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Pullet!!!!!


----------



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

It looks like a girl.


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

yay xxx


----------



## psan36 (Sep 22, 2013)

Girl. I think if it were a rooster the comb would be noticeably bigger by now. Beautiful chicken.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Def. a hen! Very pretty too!


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

She gave me her first egg this week and been laying everyday now


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Lucky girl!!


----------

